# My sons custom 24" 9:ZERO:7 Fatbike build.



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Just finished getting it together so he can ride it this weekend. Still waiting for some goodies and parts to come in the mail to make it a bit lighter.....but here it is so far (now at 28lbs...hoping to get it to 25ish :madman.

*Few specs:
XS 9:ZERO:7 frame 150F/197R
24" (80mm) Framed hoops laced to 907 thru hubs
24X4 Tires
Sram X7 trigger/X9 R derailleur 
1X10 = Sram 11-36 (1099) with Raceface 30T ring
KHS crankset w arms machined to 140mm
*


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

nice build, should work well to move up to a 26" wheelset as he grows. For that matter, you might think about building up a narrow 26" wheelset now and put on slick street tires (not much taller than fat 24" tires) so that he can ride it on the road as well. 

I live in Anchorage, home of 907 bikes. The company owners have a daughter that has been riding a XS 907 since she was about 9 years old, she uses same bike with 29" wheels for cyclocross also.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

He's only 6 1/2 now, so he should have it for at least 3-4 yrs (my justification for the initial investment). I'm just finishing up his 24" mountain bike, so he can race this summer...so 26" tires are still a tad too tall for him (even road tires).


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry, the bike looks cool, but when I see the rider:

1. I see a bike way too big for him
2. I see a bike way too heavy for him
3. I see huge energy-wasting tires, which you expect a 6 year-old to push?

Am I missing something here?

According to the pics, you live in a sunny place. If and when you'll have snow, I doubt if a boy this young will be able to push the monster for more than half a mile off road.

The light 24" MTB seems like a better idea - IF that bike will fit him. I think a good 20" kid bike or a small 24" kid bike will fit him a lot better.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

oren_hershco said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> According to the pics, you live in a sunny place. If and when you'll have snow, I doubt if a boy this young will be able to push the monster for more than half a mile off road.


Perhaps they live on an island and have sandy beaches to ride? Though I will agree that the bike looks on the large side at the moment..


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Oren-
Look at a few of Gormans other threads, he has also built a very nice "skinny" 24 inch MTB for his son, you need not worry that the kid is resigned only to a slow fatbike. http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/my-sons-24-hotrock-build-under-20lbs-964048.html

Turns out that this 9:zero 7 is not even Gormans sons first fatbike. He apparently lives near sandy beaches and gets occasional winter snow, so has ample opportunity to make good use of a fatbike when conditions do not suite a skinny MTB;
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/kids-fat-bikes-948220.html

I would agree that a fatbike would not be great as the only bike for a kid, but as a second bike it definitely adds to the riding options. After watching me ride my fatbike through winter, my 6 year old has already been pestering me to get her a fatbike too.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

oren_hershco said:


> Sorry, the bike looks cool, but when I see the rider:
> 
> 1. I see a bike way too big for him
> 2. I see a bike way too heavy for him
> ...


1. I see a bike way too big for him
*I custom built this bike for him with 24" wheels to get the standover as low as possible for his aggressive (for his age...lol) riding style. He had a 24" Framed Mini-sota (which was about 32lbs BTW) that he enjoyed riding this winter, but the standover was a tab big for him (which only had an effect when he stopped in the snow suddenly), so I built this for him to ride since he liked his Fat Bike so much.*

2. I see a bike way too heavy for him
* It currently weights 28lbs (which is about the same or less than most kids stock 24 and 20" mountain bikes), and as soon as the other parts come, I should have it down to about 25-26lbs (carbon fork, pedals, ect)*

3. I see huge energy-wasting tires, which you expect a 6 year-old to push?
*I shortened the cranks, ran a 30T ring with an 11-36 in the rear to maximize his stroke and also make him more efficient on hills. He is an exceptional rider for 6, and regularly does 10-15 mile rides with me on the tow paths where we live. He has been riding since he was 4 on all types of terrain. The rolling resistance of the tires will also strengthen his legs and stamina and give him good, fun, low impact workouts...which will definitely help him for his Xc racing debut this summer.*

Am I missing something here?
*Yes, but it's perfectly OK...LOL!!! Don't let the cute little kid in the pics with the mile long grin next to that big ol bike fool you. He is an amazing rider for his age.

Also, we live in NE Pennsylvania along the Delaware river, so we get more than enough snow, not to mention my parents live in eastern NC, so we also go to the beach quite often as well.*


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Here he is in action *oren_hershco*! He's on the framed mini-sota in the beginning of the video....and on his new 907 at the end (be sure to set your youtube settings to 1080p).

Thanks


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*Got it down to 26lbs with the Ican carbon fork ($188.00 shipped on Amazon with thru axle). I will definitely be in the 25's once I put the new lightweight platform pedals on. *


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

28 lbs is what my bathroom scale tells me my girls' hotrock 20 and 24 bikes weighed stock. *Orem is right, that's too heavy*. Maybe not for the kid pictured above, but it is too heavy for my daughters. Gearing is probably more important than the weight.

If the kids bike builders won't make the bikes lighter, can't they at least make it easier for people like me to put a 30T front and 36T rear on a bike? And on the 12" and 16" bikes, can't they give me an option of a front chain ring/rear cog that will work for me?

I'm not building bikes so my kids can race. I'm building bikes so my kids can ride a bike for more than 1/2 mile from home without getting off the bike or crying because they can't ride up the hill.

I wonder how much you have to spend to get a 1x7 kids mountain bike that weighs less than your kid's fat bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ETChipotle said:


> 28 lbs is what my bathroom scale tells me my girls' hotrock 20 and 24 bikes weighed stock. *Orem is right, that's too heavy*.


Pretty much every kid in the history of kids has learned to ride on a "too heavy" bike. Most on bikes much heavier than 28lbs. I think people tend to make more of a big deal out of it than it really is (usually you only hear about how much of a problem it is from parents who into the weight-weenie thing to begin with.)

Cool-ass little bike btw.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

As for, me. ..it's basic physics and common sense. The lighter I can build his bike. ...the easier it is for him to ride with us, on normal terrain that we ride on. My ICT weights 37lbs (so I'm far from a weight weenie myself ), but I'm also 6ft 210lbs, so I can still ride anywhere and enjoy biking on all terrains. He is only 6, and weights 64lbs.....so for him to be able to ride with us at any kind of decent pace.....lighter is better. 
It all comes down to how much money and effort you want to put into making your kids bike lighter.....and if it's even worth it for you (some kids just aren't into biking these days....too much electronic competition. ..lol). My kid likes biking....so it's worth it to me to spend the money. Plus if you spec it right and buy quality parts....you can use them for years to come on future bikes as he grows.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

I see the bike and rider in photos and just think, "Lucky kid." Also, I wish my kids would have been that into riding with me. (Lucky dad.)


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks, I have 3 grown children that I didn't get to do too much with since I was always busy working back then. So now at 44, with a 6 yr old....and the ability to be a stay at home dad (since he was 1).....I'm truly blessed and truly thankful, and enjoy taking full advantage of the situation daily.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 17, 2012)

*My son putting his new 9:ZERO:7 through the paces in the trails at Nockamixon state park. It was his first time riding there.* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robscaff (Jan 5, 2019)

this is my boys custom build 
he is 6 years old 
this started life as a mongoose fireball 20"
work so far 
shot blasted powder coated candy red
full xtr groupset including shortened cranks
slx disk brakes
easton carbon bars
carbon seat post 
chinese wheel set 
sun tour xcm 20 air forks
schwalbe mighty joes kevlar bead tyres


----------

